# Drain Hetch Hetchy Reservior in Yosemite ?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/08/0...e-subject-vote/?test=latestnews#ixzz22dn5YNiC

I read the article above this morning and although it doesnt have to do with Utah outdoors, I still found it interesting.

I cant personally think of a reservoir that has had serious consideration of being drained in my memory and I can see both sides of the argument to keep or remove the reservoir.

Ultimately, I think it would be a poor decision to drain it though. Primarily due to the strain it would put on California's power grid and it will be a very very long time before that canyon will be returned to a similar state before the dam was built. And until the vegetation really does begin to grow back, it will be a big ugly canyon with litter from boats and lots of aquatic vegetation that will dry out and leave a less than desirable picture.

What do you think?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I vote leave it alone. They won't drain it in the near future anyway, way to costly to replace the power and water. The dam is making electricity for less than 4¢ kwh, about one-half of what it is in SLC.

Forward thinking, getting rid of the dam:
A desalination plant could provide water.
215 windmills would replace the power the dam produces (when the wind was blowing.)



Hey, I thought they took Fox News off the air?


----------

